# Effet loupe sur écran Ipad 2



## jaclac (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un Ipad 2 wifi. Il se passe un truc bizarre après quelques jours d'utilisation.
A l'ouverture, j'ai un effet loupe sur l'écran : tout sur l'écran apparait en gros et ne revient pas au format normal. ça rend mon ipad inutilisable.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce phénomène. Comment y remédier?
Merci 

PS : Ce qui est bizarre c'est que ça m'avait déjà fait ça il y a 1 an chez moi avec mon Iphone mais je ne me souviens plus du tout comment ça s'était arrêté.


----------



## subsole (2 Juin 2011)

jaclac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un Ipad 2 wifi. Il se passe un truc bizarre après quelques jours d'utilisation.
> A l'ouverture, j'ai un effet loupe sur l'écran : tout sur l'écran apparait en gros et ne revient pas au format normal. ça rend mon ipad inutilisable.
> ...



Bonjour, 
Sur un iPhone, (ça doit être idem pour un iPad):
Réglages  => Général => Accessibilité  => Zoom, qu'il faut désactiver.


----------



## worldice (2 Juin 2011)

Oui, ou sinon, si tu ne veux pas désactiver ce zoom, fait un double clic sur l'écran avec 3 doigts.


----------

